# Asus A7V133 & IRQ Sharing



## Chino (23. Juni 2004)

Moin Forum!

Also das Board raubt mir noch den letzten Nerv. Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen bereits versucht, neben der Netzwerkkarte noch zusätzlich eine Soundkarte einzubauen. Nachdem aber (sofern beide Karten in den jeweiligen PCI Slots steckten) nicht funktionierte, hab ich kurzerhand die Soundkarte wieder ausgebaut. 

So, gestern hab ich jedoch eine weitere Festplatte (Samsung Spinpoint 160GB) in das System eingebaut, angeschlossen an den Onboard-ATA100/Raid-Controller. Der ist im Bios aktiviert (ist er die ganze Zeit schon gewesen!), der Jumper auf dem Board steht auf "ATA100". Ansonsten ist im Bios alles was ich nicht brauche deaktiviert (AC97-Sound, obwohl ich die Non-Sound-Version habe, USB-Ports, serielle Anschlüsse), damit ich mehr IRQ's zur Verfügung habe.

Wenn ich jetzt den Rechner mit der Netzwerkkarte UND der zusätzlichen Festplatte boote, dann wird die Festplatte zwar erkannt (zwar nur mit 128GB, aber das ist ein anderes Thema *g*), aber die Netzwerkkarte taucht nirgendwo im Gerätemanager auf, noch nicht mal mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen, nichts. Sprich: Im Gerätemanager ist gar kein Eintrag mit "Netzwerkadapter" zu sehen. Boote ich jedoch wieder nur mit der Netzwerkkarte (also die neue Festplatte ist komplett deaktiviert, aber der Onboard-ATA100-Controller ist weiterhin aktiviert), dann klappts wieder ohne Probleme. Die Netzwerkkarte steckt im 4. PCI Slot (von der Graka aus gesehen), was laut Asus empfohlen sei. Eine eventuell installierte Soundkarte sollte in den 3. PCI Slot, weil der als einziger unshared sein sollte. Nur soweit bin ich ja noch gar nicht 

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Was tun? Gestern bin ich auch bei irgendeinem Beitrag in einer Google-Group drauf gestoßen, dass ich doch mal im Gerätemanager unter "Computer" den Eintrag "APCI" entfernen soll, und stattdessen einen "Standard PC" installieren soll. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das _alle_ im System installierten Geräte den IRQ 9 haben. Ist das gut? Was mich halt echt wundert ist, dass die Netzwerkkarte gar nicht zu sehen ist. Das verhält sich genau so wie damals bei der Soundkarte, da war auch immer nur eine der beiden Karten im System zu sehen.

Hier mal ein paar Fakten zum Rechner:

Asus A7V133 (Bios sollte recht aktuell sein, weiß ich aber gerad auswendig nicht)
Athlon 1Ghz
768MB Ram
3x HDs (1x20GB, 2x 120GB Samsung)
LG DVD Laufwerk (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich gerad auch nicht auswendig *g*, ist aber 4x Speed)
Windows XP mit installiertem Service Pack 1

Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, das zum laufen zu bringen. Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass man nur eine einzige PCI-Karte im System haben darf und keinen der Onboard-Controller nutzen darf. Ich werd echt noch wahnsinnig 

Also, hilfreiche Tipps werden dankend entgegen genommen (c:

Chino


----------

